# INVESTIGATIONS - sonohysterogram



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi,
I'm wondering if anyone has had or knows about a sonohysterogram procedure?  I have an appointment for one next week and am quite scared as I heard that it's painful.  
Thanks.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I think this is the same as a hycosy which is a tubal check under ultrasound guidance. It could be uncomfortable so I always advise to take Nurofen Plus 1 hour before so it is in your system. The actual procedure should take no more than 15 minutes.

Sarah


----------

